# [Heisec] lost+found: Metasploit, Hacker-Kopfgeld und Android-Malware



## Newsfeed (14 Dezember 2012)

Heute mit: Phishing mit Metasploit, wie man Windows-8-Passwörter umgeht, einem bürokratischen Hackversuch, 3 Millionen Yen Kopfgeld, einer Beinahe-Demaskierung und Banking-Trojanern bei Google Play.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

